# portsnap update working wrong?



## bryn1u (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey,

Why `portsnap update` doesn't want to update my ports tree? I have to use `portnsap fetch extract`

```
root@Proton:/ # portsnap update
Ports tree is already up to date.
```


```
root@Proton:/ # portsnap fetch extract
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Fri Sep  4 09:14:45 UTC 2015 to Tue Sep  8 08:02:17 UTC 2015.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 311 patches.
(311/311) 100.00%  done.
done.
Applying patches...
done.
Fetching 16 new ports or files... done.
```

Is it right?


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 8, 2015)

No, use `portsnap fetch update`. `portsnap fetch extract` is only used once to
initialize your portsnap-maintained ports tree, or to replace its files completely. See portsnap(8).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep, you need to _fetch_ before you can _update_.


----------

